# Christmas Lights on Cars and Locomotives



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I put some of the small LED battery powered light sets on my USA Christmas car and some on the RS3 that is pulling it. Thought it was fun.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pictures. Enjoyed the lights and snow too. I didn't do anything like that this year. First time I've neglected to decorate a train. Thanks for sharing Jerry. 

Monte


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I did the same to my dog. 
I thought that was funny too. 

Andrew


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Paradise on 22 Dec 2009 06:09 PM 
I did the same to my dog. 
I thought that was funny too. 

Andrew


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I first got the idea of Christmas lights on Christmas Trains from a post last year about this time from Mark S. He had a photo or video of Chrstmas lights strung along passenger cars.

This year I made a string of 5 gondola cars for the dedicated purpose of Christmas lights. This was at the end of a 28 car consist with 3 locomotives. I tried to take photos, but they all came out black. The video clip below gives some of the effect.



Below is a detail photo of one of my Christmas light gondola cars. This is an "after the fact" attempt at using a fill in flash to show the car with the lights.










Jerry,

What's the secret exposure setting for getting the excellent Christmas Lights photos that you posted?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My Canon has a night time setting on it's dial. Moon and star symbol. Loco was stopped also.


----------



## Alex Steenhoek (3 mo ago)

Jerry Barnes said:


> I put some of the small LED battery powered light sets on my USA Christmas car and some on the RS3 that is pulling it. Thought it was fun.


 How did you stick the light onto the train?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Alex Steenhoek said:


> How did you stick the light onto the train?


Alex, you might note that the post was in 2009. Jerry Barnes is still around, but not very often. Try sending a PM ("conversation").


----------

